# anybody have the grizzly milling vise



## umahunter (Jul 2, 2014)

I need a vise for my jet mill drill but will be selling to up size later this year so I don't wanna go much over the 200 mark for the moment  especially since most will want the vise with the mill so I was looking at the grizzly or maybe the shars what say ye


----------



## thomas s (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the shars vice on my jet 16 and like it.


----------



## dave2176 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the 5" Grizzly on my rf45 clone. Wish I had 2 of them. Good vise.

Dave


----------



## Just Startin' (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the 5" Grizzly, works great at a great price.


----------



## nightowl499 (Jul 13, 2014)

I am also happy with the grizzly  vise


----------



## george wilson (Jul 14, 2014)

What really aggravates me about Grizzly,is they never have any data listed on the accuracy of their chucks,vises,etc. You are buying a pig in a polk.


----------

